# Backup-Server



## hahni (8. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im Rack (pro Rack) einen eigenen Backup-Server einrichten, auf den die tar.gz-Dateien oder/und rsync-Images übertragen werden.

Jeder Server soll einen eigenen FTP-Account haben, mit dem die Daten abgerufen und übertragen werden können.

Vorzugsweise ist der FTP-Webspace auch nur netzintern und nicht von extern erreichbar.

Wie würdet Ihr dies umsetzen? Ist eine Lösung ohne ISPConfig sinnvoller oder lieber mit ISPConfig? Wenn ja: wie?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2011)

Ich würde das ohne ispconfig umsetzen. Am einfachsten installierts Du pure-ftp und lässt ihn per mysql authemtifizieren. dann kannst Du einfach in mysql neue FTP User mit phpmyadmin anlegen.


----------



## hahni (8. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich da einen Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Server verwenden.

Gibt es irgendwo ein HowTo für diesen Anwendungszweck? Vor allem wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der Backup-Space auch nur von intern benutzt werden kann?

Und eine Quota zuweisen wäre natürlich auch eine feine Sache...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (8. Apr. 2011)

Habe ein HowTo von euch gefunden:
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/virt...eiten-management-auf-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/

Das ist zwar für Ubuntu 7.10, aber ich denke, dass sich dieses auch mühelos auf Ubuntu 10.04 LTS anpassen lässt.

Damit hat sich auch meine Quota-Frage erübrigt . Was allerdings noch ungeklärt ist: wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass nur aus meinem IP-Netz ein Zugriff möglich ist?


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Apr. 2011)

Wenns eh alles im selben Rack ist und dir gehört, warum dann per ftp und nicht gleich mit rsync ? Finde da ftp eher störend. Und wenn du Zwischenstände brauchst kannst Du auf dem Backupftp selber die Rsyncs in regelmäßigen Abständen packen lassen via script. Das spart weitere Ressaurcen auf den Produktivsystemen und du hast eine Art Snapshot. Außerdem minimiert das den Traffic zwischen den Systemen.
Gruß Sven


----------



## hahni (9. Apr. 2011)

Hey Sven,

in diesem Rack befinden sich nur Managed-Server. Die ganze Ausstattung gehört vollständig mir. Von daher hätte mich FTP nicht gestört, weil der Traffic (und die unverschlüsselten Verbindungen) ohnehin nicht über den Switch hinaus nach außen geht. Die Lösung mit rsync würde mir auch gut gefallen, weil man angeblich im laufenden Betrieb Festplatten-Images anfertigen kann. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit rsync nicht aus. Dieser Lösungsansatz würde mir am besten gefallen. Also ein komplettes tar.gz pro Server und per rsync ein Komplett-Image. Setzt du rsync ein und kannst ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, wie du das bei dir anstellst?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## funsurfer (12. Apr. 2011)

Zitat von hahni:


> Damit hat sich auch meine Quota-Frage erübrigt . Was allerdings noch ungeklärt ist: wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass nur aus meinem IP-Netz ein Zugriff möglich ist?


Hy, Relativ einfach,

in der /etc/init.d/hosts.allow ein netz für den ftp eintragen
und in der /etc/init.d/hosts.deny den rest für ftp verbieten 





LG


----------



## hahni (13. Apr. 2011)

Hi,

dann ist das aber auch für alle anderen Dienste so geregelt, oder? Sicherst du auch die Festplatten via rsync im laufenden Betrieb?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## funsurfer (13. Apr. 2011)

Nein, wenn du in der hosts.xxxxx datei den Dienst einträgst gilt das nur für den Dienst. Wenn du aber keinen Dienst angibst, dann gilt es für alles.
Ich sichre jeden Tag mit einem Script auf eine Backup HDD, und jeden Fr. schiebe ich via FTP ein Backup von der Platte zusätzlich auf einen FTP.
Damit habe ich eine Historie von 7 Tagen Taggenau, bzw. einen Monat Wochengenau.
HDD Images brauche ich nicht wirklich, da für sowas das ganze auf einer Virtualisierung läuft 


LG


----------



## hahni (13. Apr. 2011)

Das mit der Hosts-Datei probiere ich aus. Besten Dank für den Tipp! Ich brauche und möchte schon HDD-Images.

Wie erzeugst du die mit rsync und wie spielst du die zurück? Wie kann man die per FTP oder SSH o.ä. verschieben? Geht das zur Laufzeit?


----------



## funsurfer (13. Apr. 2011)

Ich arbeite mit einem Backupscript.
Da hab ich kein rsync.
Ich mach das HDD Image mit der Virtualisierung.

LG


----------



## hahni (14. Apr. 2011)

Verstehe! Dein Konzept ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Ich würde aber gerne trotzdem im laufenden Betrieb ein rsync-Image erstellen. Vielleicht weisst du dennoch, wie das funktionieren könnte?


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2011)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt dein Problem nicht. Du kannst es doch halten wie es Dir gefällt. Es geht eigentlich alles. Im laufenden Betrieb sind rsyncs absolut kein Problem.
Wo Du die speicherst ist auch völlig egal erstmal. Ob du den Rsync auf eine weitere Platte machen lässt oder ob du den Rsync auf den Backupserver machst ist völlig egal. 
Das geht alles problemlos. Wo Du das ganze dann zB als tar packen lässt ist auch wieder egal. Im Prinzip musst Du Dir nur man rsync anschauen und überlegen was Du haben willst. Der Rest ist Problemlos. Bei Rsync würde ich jedoch darauf achten wenn es auf einen anderen Server geht das Du es nicht schiebst sondern abholen lässt vom Backupserver. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## hahni (14. Apr. 2011)

Hi Sven,

ich habe eigentlich gar kein Problem. Ich möchte einfach nur verschiedene Lösungsansätze der Forenteilnehmer zum Thema Datensicherung hören, damit ich für mich den ggf. noch optimaleren Weg finden kann. Zudem kenne ich mich mit rsync nicht aus. Wenn mir hier jemand ein HowTo für deine Art, mit rsync ein Live-Backup zu erstellen (und im Bedarfsfall zurückspielen kann), helfen würde, wäre dies auch schon mal großartig 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

